# question about LGDs



## angelspeeper (Sep 6, 2012)

In my area everyone seems to raise goats. Can a Pyr that was born and raised until weaning (pup is about 4 months) with goats be able to switch over to sheep without problems or would I be better off trying to find one that was born and raised with sheep from the start? My sheep were raised at the breeders with dogs and are quite comfortable with them. I have a Donkey (jenny), but she is worthless as far a guarding!!!! She's scared of her own shadow! Even thought the sheep have taken to her and want to be close to her.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

They say that a guard dog needs to be exposed to the preferred livestock by 16 weeks. I would give it a shot. Just make sure you know about Pyrs. They have large territories and will roam off your property if you have small acreage. They also bark. Alot.


----------



## angelspeeper (Sep 6, 2012)

I only have 16 acres. I had heard LGD roam from home but what other options do I have? Donkey was a huge FAIL!!!! She tolerates the sheep but won't protect them at all. Whatever guardian I get needs to STAY HOME!!! Would spaying fix the roaming issue? I'm not interested in breeding them. We have all kinds of predators here from neighbor dogs to cougars. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

You will need very good fencing to keep the dog in. I have woven wire with hot wire on top. Some dogs are better at trying to get out than others. Yes they can switch from sheep to goats. Mine guard both. Start out with them in adjoining pens and when they are used to each other(maybe a week) start letting the lgd with the goats for supervised visits. I put my young dog out during the day supervised and put her up at night until I can be sure she is going to be good. This could take a week, a few weeks or maybe a little longer depending on the dog. Don't be in a hurry, and don't just dump the dog out there expecting it to be everything you want. They do bark when there is what they consider any threat. That's just part of being a lgd. If you or neighbors will be bothered by this, then they might not suit you. Altering the lgd will not prevent or fix roaming, good fencing will.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

angelspeeper said:


> I only have 16 acres. I had heard LGD roam from home but what other options do I have? Donkey was a huge FAIL!!!! She tolerates the sheep but won't protect them at all. Whatever guardian I get needs to STAY HOME!!! Would spaying fix the roaming issue? I'm not interested in breeding them. We have all kinds of predators here from neighbor dogs to cougars. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


No, spaying/neutering does not impact the roaming issue because they are not expanding their territory looking for love, they are doing it protecting "their" turf. Mind you, an unneutered male might be MORE likely to roam than a neutered one, but that is not the reason why one needs good fences with LGD.

I consider the fences protection for the dogs, the stock and for any potential visitors who don't have the good sense to pay attention when the dog is telling them to go away. Some LGD are okay with strangers coming onto the property and only protect against 4 legged intruders, some will keep both two legs and four legs off your land. Having that good fence keeps everyone where they should be and means you are less likely to have a visit from the local ACO, law enforcement, and a lawsuit on your hands.


----------



## Kits&Kids (Feb 10, 2012)

To answer your question i say yes... My lgds protect my goat herd and the next ranch over who have sheep.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't worry....they can make the switch from sheep to goats easily. Remember though....slow introduction. It's going to take a long time (up to two years) before your dog can be considered safe with the stock. They are still puppies, afterall. 

I have two 17 month old intact male Anatolian shepherd dogs. All of my pastures are cross fenced into 3 (or so) acre pastures. My dogs are very respectful of the fences (woven wire with electric inside for perimeter fencing and 3 strands of hot for cross fencing). They have never once even attempted to escape, even when the next door neighbor's dog was in heat. Train the pup to hot wire very early on and never let the pup figure out how to escape and you should be just fine.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

LLAMAS. Mine will kill a cayote,but you said you have a puma? So I do not know about that.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> LLAMAS. Mine will kill a cayote,but you said you have a puma? So I do not know about that.


Mountain Lions generally have an easy time of taking out a llama.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Mountain lion. Barn is your only really good option.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

The transition from one type of livestock to another is best done slow. I usually will pen the new livestock inside the dogs domain, and allow the dog to get used to the newcomers smells and behavior. Some breeds of sheep can be spooky. If you have one of these, take an extra amount of time to introduce. Also make sure the new stock does not pick on the new pup.

A good friend of mine in MT uses the fenceless collar system to contain his dogs in 16 acre pastures. Do not have to bury the wire, only run it along the fence. There is one company that makes a system strong enough to do such a large area. 
*Sport Dog SDF100A*

He contains his Kangals and Boz Shepherds inside a 5 strand barbwire fence with this system. his website is Rocky Mountain Kangal - Breeders of Turkish Kangals and Boz Shepherd livestock guardian dogs | Missoula, Montana He can help you from making some of the same mistakes he has 

I find the Turkish dogs Boz and Kangal less likely to roam than some other breeds, and the females less likely than the males.

Wish you luck


----------

